

Ask HN: Can anyone help me? Room needed in SF - fadelakin

I got accepted to the MakeGamesWithUs summer internship in San Fran but I don't have a place to stay and I don't know anyone out there. I'm from the midwest. Being 17 kind of makes my situation a little tougher. I really want to go to the internship but finding a place to stay is my problem. I plan to be there for 4-6 weeks which makes my problem even bigger because I don't know if anyone will allow me to stay with them for that long.<p>If anyone can help me, please let me know. I'm sort of desperate. I need to know by June 5th.
My internship is from June 17th to July 22nd at MakeGamesWithUs in San Francisco. It's located in SOMA. I might stay 1-2 weeks longer and I plan to arrive 2-4 days in advance before it starts. I'm 17, from the midwest, African American. Not sure what else to say.<p>If you have anything, please feel free to email me at temidayoadelakin@me.com
======
tommaxwell
With housing costs being absurdly high in the SF Bay Area, your chances of
finding a place to stay for FREE are slim to none. Maybe if you had
connections in the area that could let you crash on their couch, but by the
sounds of it you don't.

Best of luck to you.

